

Captcha test 'cracked' by US firm Vic - bgtyhn
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-24710209

======
ashlesh
Please look at this comment from Yann LeCun:
[https://plus.google.com/104362980539466846301/posts/Qwj9EEkU...](https://plus.google.com/104362980539466846301/posts/Qwj9EEkUJXY)
"Beware: It's a textbook example of AI hype of the worst kind"

